# Mutant Mass review - Peanut butter chocolate



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mutant mass is defiantly one for the hardgainer with 1060 calories and 52g of protein per serving you will defiantly see results whilst using this product.

My only down fall was the blend. 4 scoops defiantly doesn't go down well! Its also hard to mix in a normal shaker so mixing in an electric blender is defiantly advisable.

I found using 2-3 scoops was defiantly more effective and went down much easier. I noticed mixing the product with milk bloated me making it hard to squeeze those meals in throughout the day. I found using water to be much more effective and easier on the stomach.

Will you gain weight?

Most defiantly! As it says on the nutrition label 1060 calories is defiantly going to make you gain.

Performance?

I felt more energetic probably due to the calorie intake. I also noticed recovery was slightly raised.

Value for money?

Excellent! You defiantly get your money's worth with this product and should find a 6.8 kg bag to last you around 3-4 weeks.

One other issue was I noticed the product gave me bad after breath but soon disappeared after around 20minutes.

Would I use the product again?

Yes.

Would I recommend the product?

Yes.

Overall product review 8/10

I've just ordered BSN true mass (Banana) so I'll be doing a review on that next.


----------

